# Suche Akku-Schraubendreher



## matzel (7 Juni 2011)

Grüß euch!

Ich suche einen handlichen Akku-Schraubendreher mit skalierbarem Drehmoment. Bis jetzt habe ich nur einen von den großen Knick-Stabschrauber von ABB, der mit der Zeit recht unhandlich wird. Mit der Zeit meine ich spätestens nach der 20sten Käfigklemme im Schaltschrank oder beim dritten 40poligen Frontstecker. Vor Jahren habe ich mal im Systemgerätebau mit einem Schrauber gearbeitet, der recht handlich war, aber ich weis nicht mehr vom welchem Hersteller der war.

Geschraubt wird zwischen 0,4 bis 0,6Nm (z.b. Frontstecker für SPS Baugruppen, Phoenix-Stecker mit 2,5mm Schlitzschrauben usw.) im Schaltschrankbau. 

Google und Froogle spukten bis jetzt nur die "großen" Stabschrauber von ABB bis Metabo oder diese Hobby-Schrauber von Mannesmann aus. 

Es gibt auch Tischgeräte wie z.B. von Proxxon. Es gibt doch bestimmt irgendwelche kleine&feine Mittelständler die sich auf solches Werkzeug spezialisiert haben fernab der Großen. Hat da jemand ein paar Namen für mich? 


Ausser Binford :TOOL:


Grüße

euer matzel


----------



## Hermann (7 Juni 2011)

http://www.bosch-professional.com/de/de/ocs/werkzeuge/101327/23272/akkubohrschrauber/gsr-10-8-2-li/


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juni 2011)

...





> http://www.bosch-professional.com/de...gsr-10-8-2-li/


...den kann ich auch empfehlen...hab ich auch...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Auch wenn ich denke, dass der Matzel was kleineres sucht...
Aber den Bosch Schrauber kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
Hab gerade gesehen, da gibt es auch noch eine kleinere Variante,
vielleicht wär das ja was für dich.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, da gibt es auch noch eine kleinere Variante,
> vielleicht wär das ja was für dich.



Die kleinere Variante hat aber wohl keine variable Drehmomentrastung.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juni 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Die kleinere Variante hat aber wohl keine variable Drehmomentrastung.
> 
> Frank



Stimmt...

Dann werfe ich den mal noch ins Rennen, wobei ich auch hier denke, dass der wegen zu gross ausscheidet. Habe ich auch, und ist genial das teil!
http://www.bosch-professional.com:80/de/de/ocs/werkzeuge/101327/11599/akkubohrschrauber/gwi-10-8-v-li/

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> 
> Dann werfe ich den mal noch ins Rennen, wobei ich auch hier denke, dass der wegen zu gross ausscheidet. Habe ich auch, und ist genial das teil!
> http://www.bosch-professional.com:8...101327/11599/akkubohrschrauber/gwi-10-8-v-li/
> ...



Dazu gibt es eine sehr schöne Vergleichstabelle:

http://www.bosch-professional.com/de/de/ocs/pdf/101327/productcomparison

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 Juni 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, da gibt es auch noch eine kleinere Variante,
> vielleicht wär das ja was für dich.



DEN meinte ich eigentlich. 
Der hat Drehmomenteinstellung. 

http://www.bosch-professional.com:80/de/de/ocs/werkzeuge/101327/23441/akkubohrschrauber/gsr-10-8-li/

Gruß
Timo

*wiedergeduldigaufsletztewortwartet*


----------



## matzel (8 Juni 2011)

Grüß euch,


alle eure Vorschläge sind super und davon sind zwei auf meine Wunschliste für Weihnachten gelandet, aber doch alles nicht das, was ich suche.

Zum Vergleich was ich aktuell habe: ABB minifix 210 http://www.abb.de/cawp/deabb201/4eca553c0cb2b163c12574c7003e15fb.aspx

Von der Leistung her ein feines Teil, seit Jahren zuverlässig. Nur ich such was kleineres, was handlicher ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (8 Juni 2011)

Noch kleiner, noch handlicher???

Ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Die ABB Teile gibt es schon um die 15 Jahre - sind nicht totzukriegen

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## matzel (8 Juni 2011)

15 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit und mitlerweile ist auch ein Nachfolgemodell raus, trotzdem muss es doch sowas in Kleiner geben.
Ich hatte sowas schon vor 6 Jahren in der Hand.


----------



## Proxy (8 Juni 2011)

Hi, 

sowas?

http://www.manufactum.de/Produkt/189809/1405919/Drillschrauber-Bitaufnahme.html

http://www.pixmania.de/de/de/7908685/art/skil/akku-schrauber-3-6-v-li-i.html


----------



## S7Roland (8 Juni 2011)

Hey alle 

ich habe früher auch mit dem ABB Schrauber geschraubt ( Ich hasse es heute noch : Akku leer, zum Lader latschen und tauschen oder warten (wenn der Kollege wieder schneller war,grrr), 
mein absoluter Superschrauber ist der von Weidmüller http://www.directindustry.de/prod/w...uber-mit-drehmomentkontrolle-9137-335823.html 
Ich habe diesen nun schon fast 20Jahre und dieser schraubt alles  Ist zwar schwer liegt aber klasse in der Hand und bietet auch bei grossen Schrauben das richtige Dreh- und Griffmoment. Naja aber alles Geschmackssache 

Groetjes

S7Roland


----------



## Kira2000 (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

der Metabo Powermaxx mit Li Akku ist unschlagbar für diese Art der Arbeit.
Setze den Schrauber schon länger ein.


----------

